# Please suggest me the best config within my budget



## warrior047 (Jun 6, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: I would have the hd movies, good gaming and the usual entertainment stuff. In addition I would also like to use it for the SAP practice that am learning and similar softwares that would need huge data space.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 25k for MOBO, Proc and Card. I am open for any flexible options. Rest of them is around 15-20k.

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: No. Honestly am not that good at even understanding it fully.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: XP SP3 and 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: >1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Am open for anything more than 720p. Min size i want is 20". The pic needs to be sharp though.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 4

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: This will be done by an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: ASAP

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Future proof might be worth considering but can't afford much in that regard. I need something that stays at peak and does the job for atleast 4 yrs down the line.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Speakers and DVD Writer can be negligible but have not ruled out completely.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: No. I would need it in HYD

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I already have a 2 yr old athlon 6000+ 3 GHZ processor with nvidia 8600 gt card with 500 gb space. I am open to anything within budget. Either intel or amd. The same applies for graphic cards. Ok to spend 10k for a good graphics card. Ok to spend 10k for a good processor if it indeed increases the performance without any lags in videos. All i need is an awesome config that might be best for my budget. Am open for options. But I think amd and radeon are little value for money? Please correct and suggest me friends.


----------



## shayem (Jun 7, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|9700
*Motherboard*
|GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*GPU*
|Sapphire HD6850 1GB|9500
*PSU*
|FSP SAGA II 500|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6500
*KB+M*
|logitech/microsoft|600
|
*Total*
|45000
If you can Increase your budget get i7 2600@14.5


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

He is not OCing so he can do with a H67 board right.




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3(supports max 1333mhz RAM)|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/Sapphire HD6870|13500/12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA/CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|microsoft/logi combo|600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|45700/46200


----------



## shayem (Jun 7, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> 4. Planning to overclock?
> A: No. Honestly am not that good at even understanding it fully.



*1)*In future if he understand how to do it, that mobo can help.
*2)*


> Lucid Virtu technology allows users to dynamically switch between their built-in graphics and their high-end, 3D discrete graphics cards. This is ideal for gamers who require high-resolution gaming and still want to enjoy the built-in media features of 2nd generation processors. Also switchable graphics helps to reduce PC graphics power consumption.


*3)* VRM technology means power efficiency.
*4)* Supports Intel Smart Response Technology.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure that it helps gaming resolution too. The games have to be coded that way to take advantage of it right? I dont know much about it. I thought it helped in Video editing and 3D rendering *only*.

I just ditched the Z68 for a P67 board. 

And smart response tech. What is that? SSD caching? Ok, found it, yes it is. Although it is of no use to him. A 20GB SLC is $100. Thats expensive. Future maybe?

*Then he needs a k series proc too?* If you want to give him that Z68 mobo to OC.


----------



## shayem (Jun 7, 2011)

Naa...non K series can be OCed too.

Yes Intel SRT is SSD caching. I know you'll say no need for that. But he said 





> I need something that stays at peak and does the job for atleast 4 yrs down the line.


 So in future when SSD price decreases he can attach one.

Check here for Virtue.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like it is counter productive for gaming as of now.



AMD Lucid Virtu Performance Impact - 1920 x 1200, 4X AA, High Quality

 	 Civilization V	 DiRT 2	 Metro 2033	 World of Warcraft


AMD Radeon HD 6970	 39.6 fps	 76.4 fps	 34.7 fps	 111.5 fps
AMD Radeon HD 6970 (Virtu)	 36.5 fps	 74.4 fps	 32.3 fps	 102.8 fps
I dont know its upto the OP s own preference now.

Even I thought the same as you until I had to go get a PC for myself. I would wait for a 100+GB VFM SSD as a primary drive first, which doesnt need a Z68. I wouldnt go for a caching drive first which doesnt show as much improvement. Also in case of a space crunch I dont think he will add a smaller SSD drive to supplement a 1TB HDD.

We need to ask him if he will upgrade his system in these 4 years.

Read here about SSD caching benchmarks (tomshardware)


----------



## shayem (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you know about cache memory and how it works?

In that benchmark it shows better performance with SSD caching. SO??


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response friends. One more basic questions from my side:

1. Is HD 6850 value for money and is more than for me for the next 4 years atleast? Or should i go for 6870? How about the Nvidia 550 Ti card launched recently?
2. Please let me know about the AMD Phenom II X4? Is it enough for value? Or should I go for only i5 2500? Also I see 2500 and 2500k ones. Which one is good?
3. Is the DH67BL best option for me to fulfil my req? I see lot of ones in Intel® Desktop Boards Product List. Please suggest
4. What's the diff between ATX and micro ATX? Which is preferred?

I have some more doubts. Once i have this clarity, shall decide. Thanks for the help friends.


----------



## shayem (Jun 8, 2011)

> 1. Is HD 6850 value for money and is more than for me for the next 4 years atleast? Or should i go for 6870? How about the Nvidia 550 Ti card launched recently?



Yes 6850 is value for money but can't say if it's "*more than for*" you "*for the next 4 years*". For 6870 answer is same. After 4yrs even GTX590 will be old. ANd if you want an nvidia card then get a GTX460 1GB or wait and get msi GTX560ti Hwak(Don't know if FSP 500 can handle it ). But don't even think about 550ti.



> 2. Please let me know about the AMD Phenom II X4? Is it enough for value? Or should I go for only i5 2500? Also I see 2500 and 2500k ones. Which one is good?


 AFAIK even Phenom II x6 1100T can't compete with i5 2500; forget about x4. AMD procy is not good for gaming IMO. You said you'll not overclock so I suggested i5-2500. It has Intel Virtualization Technology and Trusted Execution Technology. Apart from that both are same without overclocking(3.3-3.7 GHz). But you can OC 2500k to 4GHz+ with P67 & Z68 mobo. You can get i5-2500K too @ 10.5k



> 3. Is the DH67BL best option for me to fulfil my req? I see lot of ones in Intel® Desktop Boards Product List. Please suggest



Before Z68 wasn't released. According to intel P67 mobo is for K series procy and H67 mobo is for non OC procy. Basically Z68= P67+H67+



> 4. What's the diff between ATX and micro ATX? Which is preferred?


Check here and here. if you are not satisfied with these *Google* it.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks shayem. I have made my mind with i5-2500. But am able to find only 2500k! Anyways please confirm on the DH67CL? Am really confused with the Mobo. I am not planning to overclock. So I would need something optimal that can make the performance as intact as possible for am going for a costly 6850 or 6870 card. Please let me know any other alter configs as well friends so that I can have wide options.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

Slight Modifications from Sarath's Config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX550|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
|
*Total*
|46100
I really doubt whether a FSP saga II 500w can handle HD6870.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 13, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Slight Modifications from Sarath's Config.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind suggestions. Shayem suggested Gigabyte z68 boards. When I checked their site, they have lots of products for each type for L1155 socket. I have decided on the processor and also card (Either 6850/6870/gtx460/gtx 560 ti). I guess we can go for any RAM available by brand of 1333mhz as needed? Gskill is not available here except online. how abt corsair? PLease help in this final steps


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

In H67 motherboards max supported ram speed is 1333 MHz. So no point to get 1600 MHz Gskill or Corsair modules. Get the Corsair 1333 MHz 4 GB single stick value Ram @ 2.1K.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> In H67 motherboards max supported ram speed is 1333 MHz. So no point to get 1600 MHz Gskill or Corsair modules. Get the Corsair 1333 MHz 4 GB single stick value Ram @ 2.1K.



Thanks cilus. U seem to be having phenom II X6. Can it be compared to i7 or i5? Please let me knw


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Check the benchmarks at anandtech yourself. No P2-X6 can compete with SB i5 Quad Cores.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Phenom II 1090T and 1100T, at their best, can be compared with i5 2400 in non gaming and multi-threaded environment and still they are actually slightly behind the sandy bridge.
in gaming SB processors are far far better than the Phenom hex cores. There is no point to get those hex cores now as the price will be almost similar to that of Sandy bridge based setup.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Phenom II 1090T and 1100T, at their best, can be compared with i5 2400 in non gaming and multi-threaded environment and still they are actually slightly behind the sandy bridge.
> in gaming SB processors are far far better than the Phenom hex cores. There is no point to get those hex cores now as the price will be almost similar to that of Sandy bridge based setup.




Thanks Cilus. Am going to have the quotes for the below. Please let me know if this is fine.

Processor - intel i5 2500

Motherboard - Intel DH67BL-B3 / Intel DH67VR-B3 OR any Gigabyte Boards? 
(There are many Giga byte boards on 1155 socket. Please help me as am really confused. I would just want to have the graphics card work and there should not be any compatibility issues with processor. I would like to save some bucks here and at the same time getting the best & optimal one which suffices the requirements)

Monitor -  Benq G2220HD / Dell ST2220M (If I may, Dell-IN2020M / Samsung B2030) ? Any other you suggest for a budget of 7-8k?

Cabinet - Pls help.

PSU - What wattage might be needed? (corsair vx450 / FSP SAGA II 500W / Tagan Stonerock 500W) ?

RAM - Corsair 4GB CMV4GX3M1A133 (I also thought G Skill, what's the diff between G-skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL & Gskil F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL? )

Am sorting out the final graphic cards. Will post them now.

In addition to the above, please also suggest in these? Am looking within 12.5k as I guess this suffices more than mid-end gaming. If needed and if its worth, will cut down some more in mobo and go till 14k as well.

Graphics card options: - 

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB

Palit GeForce GTX460 Sonic OR Zotac Geforce GTX 460 1GB Amp Graphics Card?

MSI R6870-2PM2D1GD5 OR MSI R6870 TWIN FROZR OC Graphic Card?

Sapphire Radeon HD6870 1GB Graphic card OR Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 - 1GB ( Vapor Edition )?

MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Graphic Card OR ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II OR MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC OR Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti - Amp 1GB OR ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB HDM? 

[Am opting for HD6870. Suggestions?]


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

Get the Intel based mobos. At 5K price range Gigabyte and any other brands come with only 2 Ram slots, severely damaging the future memory upgrade paths.

For cabinet, go for NZXT Gamma or CM Elite 430. Nothing more can be accommodate at your budget and in fact not required also.

VX550 will be the best choice for PSU but the price is 4.5K, not 4K. So get GS600 @ 4K instead. It is also a very good PSU and can supply enough power for any type of future upgrades.

For ram, since you are going for a H67 chipset based board, no need to buy 1600 MHz rams from Gskill or Corsair because H67 only supports 1333 MHz and those modules will be automatically under-clocked to 1333 Mhz. 
Get the Corsair 4 GB 1333 MHz single stick value rams. available @ 2.1K.

For graphics card, @ 10K range go for the M*SI Cyclone HD 6850 Power Edition, priced @ 9.8K in smcinternational.in*, don't go for GTX 460 1 GB as it is less powerful than HD 6850.

But if you can increase your budget by 1.4K, get the HD 6870, which will offer you performance, close to GTX 560 Ti. Get the Saphhire one @ 11.2K+Vat which comes with a custom cooler design and can be overclocked easily to gain more performance.

I think 560 Ti will be out of your budget.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks friends. But please also clarify me on below ones:

1. what's the diff between G-skill F3-10966CL9S-4GBRL & Gskil F3-10966CL9D-4GBXL?
2. Out of the below, which one do you suggest? Shall I go for DH67BL? Am not sure. Please help as I didn't understand the funda in the specs.

DH67CL
DH67GD
DH67BL
DH67VR

3. Monitor - Benq G2220HD / Dell ST2220M (If I may, Dell-IN2020M / Samsung B2030) ? Any other you suggest for a budget of 7-8k?

4. You suggested me to go for GS600 corsair, is it something like excess wattage leads to any issues? If I go for i5 2500, intel h67 mobo, Sapphire HD6870, will I need a 600 W or can I be happy with Corsair 450W or any other 500W? Please suggest on these options.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2011)

warrior047 said:
			
		

> 2. Out of the below, which one do you suggest? Shall I go for DH67BL? Am not sure. Please help as I didn't understand the funda in the specs.


 Go for DH67BL


			
				 warrior047 said:
			
		

> 3. Monitor - Benq G2220HD / Dell ST2220M (If I may, Dell-IN2020M / Samsung B2030) ? Any other you suggest for a budget of 7-8k?


 The Benq G2220Hd is one to go for according to me


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have opted for HD6870 Sapphire card. It might be upto 12k. Now for this I would need 500W supply at minimum? Please correct me if am wrong. 

Below are the options for me:

FSP SAGA II 500W Power Supply - 2500/-
Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W SMPS - 3200/-
TAGAN STONE ROCK MAX POWER 500W Power Supply - 3900/-
SeaSonic SS-500ES 500W 80+ Certified Power Supply - 3900/-
Corsair CMPSU-500CX Power Supply 500W -  4000/-

Or in 600W (Pls confirm if its necessary? )
TAGAN STONE ROCK TG500-U37 MAX POWER 600W - (3200-5000/-) -> Lot of cost variation exists. Are there 2 versions?
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus SMPS 600W  - (3700-4200/-)
Corsair CMPSU-600CX Power Supply 600W - 4600/-
Corsair CMPSU-600GS Power Supply 600W - 4900/-



thetechfreak said:


> Go for DH67BL
> The Benq G2220Hd is one to go for according to me



Thanks but it ain't LED? Can I go for Dell ST220M at a same price almost which is LED?



thetechfreak said:


> Go for DH67BL
> The Benq G2220Hd is one to go for according to me



Also reg DH67BL, is it better than the other three I mentioned namely, DH67CL, DH67GD, DH67VR ? I just want to get the best of these three


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> I have opted for HD6870 Sapphire card. It might be upto 12k. Now for this I would need 500W supply at minimum? Please correct me if am wrong.
> 
> Below are the options for me:
> 
> ...



Are those prices inclusive tax. If yes then ok else quite overpriced. You can choose FSP II 500W @ 2200 else go with Corsair GS600 @ 3800 to be in safer side.



warrior047 said:


> Thanks but it ain't LED? Can I go for Dell ST220M at a same price almost which is LED?



If want a full HD monitor get BenQ G2220HD; if you want a LED monitor but not full HD then Dell ST2020M. If you need both get BenQ G2222HDL @ 8100. Don't know price of ST2220M and if it's available or not. If you are getting @ same price of G2220HD  which is 7100 then go for it.



warrior047 said:


> Also reg DH67BL, is it better than the other three I mentioned namely, DH67CL, DH67GD, DH67VR ? I just want to get the best of these three



DH67BL is VFM. Go for it IMO.



warrior047 said:


> T
> 1. what's the diff between G-skill F3-10966CL9S-4GBRL & Gskil F3-10966CL9D-4GBXL?



1st one 1x4GB & 2nd one 2x2GB.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 17, 2011)

shayem said:


> Are those prices inclusive tax. If yes then ok else quite overpriced. You can choose FSP II 500W @ 2200 else go with Corsair GS600 @ 3800 to be in safer side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot shayem!

You suggested me to go for GS600 corsair, is it something like excess wattage leads to any issues? If I go for i5 2500, intel h67 mobo, Sapphire HD6870, will I need a 600 W or can I be happy with Corsair 450W or any other 500W? Please suggest on this.

Those prices are from ebay. I stay in hyderabad. SMC and primeabgb do not have all the items needed....i guess ebay is overpriced for computer components...Local rates might be around little less than ebay...or the same...

Please suggest me the best place where I can get online...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

There is no such thing like excess watage. A X watt PSU means it is designed to deliver up to X watt power as required by the system it is powering up. It will not give provide 600W all the time and will provide as much as it is required.

SMC has most of them. For others, check itwares.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> There is no such thing like excess watage. A X watt PSU means it is designed to deliver up to X watt power as required by the system it is powering up. It will not give provide 600W all the time and will provide as much as it is required.
> 
> SMC has most of them. For others, check itwares.






Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500	10200
Motherboard	DH67BL	5000
RAM	Corsair 4GB	2400
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2750
GPU	Sapphire HD6870 1GB	13000
PSU	Corsair GS600	4100
Case	CM Elite 430	2750
Monitor	Dell ST2220M	8200
KB+M	logitech/microsoft	700
 	Total	49000
Please check the above quote I got...Do you think this is fine for me? Or shall I opt for 550W Cooler master or even corsair 500W? Because in some shops, this corsair GS600 is not available. I only have an option of cooler master 600W or 550W. And also corsair 500W. Is this wattage enough to go for corsair or should I go for cooler master 550W or 600W provided corsair 600W is really not available.

Also am confused between 2 RAMS available in corsair. One is 2400 and other is 2600 (XMS3) of 1333 DDR3. Please suggest.

XMS3 — 2GB DDR3 Memory Module (CMX2GX3M1A1333C9) (Does this have heat sink and shall i take 2 of these? Is this necessary?)

Corsair 4GB CMV4GX3M1A133 Memory (Plain 4 GB RAM? Is this fine?)

Also I was given an option of acer 22 inch LED and it also costs 1000/- less. Is that fine?

Please confirm.


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

get *G Skill F3-10666CL9S-4G​BRL* @ 2200 or CORSAIR *CMV4GX3M1A1333C​9* @ 2100.

Get 1x4GB now and add another later to work as dualChannel


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 19, 2011)

shayem said:


> get *G Skill F3-10666CL9S-4G​BRL* @ 2200 or CORSAIR *CMV4GX3M1A1333C​9* @ 2100.
> 
> Get 1x4GB now and add another later to work as dualChannel



Thanks shayem. But Please check the above quote I got...Do you think this is fine for me? Or shall I opt for 550W Cooler master or even corsair 500W? Because in some shops, this corsair GS600 is not available. I only have an option of cooler master 600W or 550W. And also corsair 500W. Is this wattage enough to go for corsair or should I go for cooler master 550W or 600W provided corsair 600W is really not available.

Can I go for acer 22 inch led as it costs 1000 less?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

get Corsair vx 550W or seasonic SII 520W

stay away from Cooler Master PSUs until its Real Power Series/Silent series by them


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> get Corsair vx 550W or seasonic SII 520W
> 
> stay away from Cooler Master PSUs until its Real Power Series/Silent series by them



Please confirm if 500W corsair is enough for me to handle the config I gave frnds?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

it is enough


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

for monitor get BenQ G2222HD, better than the model you are getting. If not available then stick with dell.

Price of those component is inclusive tax? If yes then pretty much ok. If no then overpriced. Mainly GPU is overpriced ,inclusive or exclusive tax. It should be around 11500 all.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 20, 2011)

shayem said:


> for monitor get BenQ G2222HD, better than the model you are getting. If not available then stick with dell.
> 
> Price of those component is inclusive tax? If yes then pretty much ok. If no then overpriced. Mainly GPU is overpriced ,inclusive or exclusive tax. It should be around 11500 all.



Yes would go for benq led 2222 only and it is priced at 8800/-. 
For ram, am going for Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)

Also for psu, if corsair gs 600 ain't available, shall i go for 500W corsair. I was advised not to go for Cooler master.


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

yap don't go for CM.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Yes would go for benq led 2222 only and it is priced at 8800/-.
> For ram, am going for Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)
> 
> Also for psu, if corsair gs 600 ain't available, shall i go for 500W corsair. I was advised not to go for Cooler master.



if gs 600 isn't available, then

Corsair VX 550W
Seasonic SII 520W


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k

Corsair GS600W Lowest price quoted @ 4k

Best choice.

Then Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi friends,
got my system today with the following accurate/adjusted rates for total. Thanks everyone for the valuable suggestions! I have however not opened the packages yet 

Will do it as soon as I buy a table 




Processor	i5 2500(+VAT)	10400
Mobo	Intel DH67BL	4800
Graphics Card	Sapphire Radeon HD 6870(+VAT)	12900
PSU	Corsair GS 600	4000
RAM	Corsair 1X4GB DDR3	1900
Cabinet	Cooler Master Elite 430	2800
Keyboard+Mice	Logitech MK200	650
Monitor	BenQ G2222HDL	8550
UPS	APC Back UPS 600	1900
DVD Writer	LG 22X	950
Hard Drive	Seagate 1 TB 7200	2650
	TOTAL	51500
One more thing, I was offered GS700 instead of 600 at the same rate. But I had insisted on GS600 only and got it. Do u guys think 700 might have had issues with the rest of config?


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

You ditched GS700 @same price for GS600.  why?
If you didn't open it then give it back and get GS700 if he still offer it @same price. But make sure it's not old product. check import and manufacturing date.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 22, 2011)

shayem said:


> You ditched GS700 @same price for GS600.  why?
> If you didn't open it then give it back and get GS700 if he still offer it @same price. But make sure it's not old product. check import and manufacturing date.



He he...yes

The manufacturing date is Nov 2010. Was confused at tat time as suddenly the people over there were implying tax which was exceeding my budget. Also as am not aware of these, couldn't take risk in going for 700 at tat moment 
Moreover the GS600 is of about Feb 2011 date. The Mobo is of Jan 2011, Processor and RAM of April 2011, graphic card also March 2011.

So now I guess there would have been no issues if I had gone for 700 

One more thing, the monitor of BenQ G2222HDL I got is of import date June 2010. There was no latest available, Do you think there might be any issue or should I talk on that with them once?

Please suggest!


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

No issue with monitor IMO


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

You can buy this for monitor if you have any doubts on the available monitor-

DELL ST2220L	@Rs.8700


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You can buy this for monitor if you have any doubts on the available monitor-
> 
> DELL ST2220L	@Rs.8700



I have not yet opened the package. Still I really believe the G2222HDL BenQ is an amazing monitor as per my research.

My doubt is will there be any issue as its an year old Manufactured product probably in warehouse all these days. Shayem warned me about that PSU to be of latest date and hence I got this doubt. Why is it that the PSU must be of latest date and monitor might not have any issues? 

Please confirm as this might be my ignorance and its a stupid question!

Also there is no ST2220L in dell site. Only 2220M and 2220T.



thetechfreak said:


> You can buy this for monitor if you have any doubts on the available monitor-
> 
> DELL ST2220L	@Rs.8700



Why is it that the PSU must be of latest date and monitor might not have any issues? 

Please confirm as this might be my ignorance and its a stupid question!


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Shayem warned me about that PSU to be of latest date and hence I got this doubt. Why is it that the PSU must be of latest date and monitor might not have any issues?



PSU can have issue with build quality after years. But device like monitor usually don't have that. So don't leave your sleep on that. But I'll still suggest you give back that PSU and get that 700 if seller is ready to do that without price increase.

but make sure it's new and sealed well


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 27, 2011)

shayem said:


> PSU can have issue with build quality after years. But device like monitor usually don't have that. So don't leave your sleep on that. But I'll still suggest you give back that PSU and get that 700 if seller is ready to do that without price increase.
> 
> but make sure it's new and sealed well



Thanks!
I tried but now the dealer says no as I got the GS600 
Anyways, this is fine rgt? Still, please help me with the below.

I just started connecting the components. I found that monitor power cable was 16A cable thats provided with the heavy loads like AC/Fridge etc., Neither my UPS nor my conventional 3-pins can hold that! Should I use any converter? If so like what? Please help!


----------

